# Loki: LGBT+ im MCU bei Disney Plus - Dieser Marvel-Charakter ist bisexuell



## Johannes Gehrling (24. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Loki: LGBT+ im MCU bei Disney Plus - Dieser Marvel-Charakter ist bisexuell* gefragt.


                        Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Loki: LGBT+ im MCU bei Disney Plus - Dieser Marvel-Charakter ist bisexuell*


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2021)

ja gut
von einer Figur die Sleinirs gefohlt hat, aber das wird sicher ein Punkt sein den machen gerne ignorieren werden


----------



## RobinsonOT (24. Juni 2021)

Na, dass die sich das jetzt auf die Fahnen schreiben, finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig. Die literarische Figur Loki war schon immer genderfluid und pansexuell - die erste Quellen, die von ihm (sic!) ausführlich erzählt, ist die Lieder-Edda um 1250: Und dort wird ihm häufiger vorgeworfen, nicht nur mit den Frauen der Asen zu schlafen (was die hypermaskuline Götterwelt ja noch irgendwie in Ordnung fände), sondern auch als Frau Kinder zu gebären. Oder als Tier mit anderen Tieren Sex zu haben. Gerade die gesamte Episode mit Angrbodha ist hier wirklich ... schlüpfrig.

TL;DR: Loki war schon immer so; Fluidität in allem ist sein zentrales Charaktermerkmal.


----------



## Cobar (24. Juni 2021)

Habe ihn auch aus anderen Sendungen und Geschichten eigentlich nie anders in Erinnerung gehabt.
Wundert mich daher auch hier kein bisschen...
Die Serie Ragnarök auf Netflix spiegelt das mMn auch sehr gut und nachvollziehbar wieder, kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie wäre alles andere auch eher unpassend für den 'god of mischief'.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Ja, nachdem ich die Folge gestern gesehen habe und noch ein wenig im Netz rumlas, um die ein oder andere Theorie abzugleichen, habe ich mich auch etwas gewundert, dass das mit einigen Extraartikeln bedacht wurde. Für mich war die entsprechende Szene einfach nur die Äußerung über eine Selbstverständlichkeit, wenn man den Hintergrund der Figur kennt, der ja in den Legenden *etwas* wilder ist.

Ich denke aber, dass dem aufgrund  der derzeitigen Diskussionen zu The Falcon and the Winter Soldier ein größeres Augenmerk beigemessen wurde, weil jetzt doch mal ein Charakter „geoutet“ wurde, der bekannt ist und nicht irgendwelche  Randfiguren, die keinen interessieren.
Dass Loki eigentlich ein egozentrischer Massenmörder ist,  was man derzeit in der Serie gerne mal vergessen kann, der vielleicht nur bedingt als Identifikationsfigur geeignet ist, spielt da gerade eventuell keine Rolle.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]Dass Loki eigentlich ein egozentrischer Massenmörder ist,  was man derzeit in der Serie gerne mal vergessen kann, der vielleicht nur bedingt als Identifikationsfigur geeignet ist, spielt da gerade eventuell keine Rolle.


Aber ... aber ... Moment!

Er hat doch kleinlaut zugegeben, dass ihm das Töten keinen Spass bereitet und er keine Freude daran hat, aber es ist eben notwendig um seine Darstellung aufrechtzuerhalten!  

Loki ist super. Ich wäre gern Loki!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ... aber ... Moment!
> 
> Er hat doch kleinlaut zugegeben, dass ihm das Töten keinen Spass bereitet und er keine Freude daran hat, aber es ist eben notwendig um seine Darstellung aufrechtzuerhalten!
> 
> Loki ist super. Ich wäre gern Loki!


Ja gut, das ist natürlich ein legitimer Grund für 80 Tote in zwei Tagen und mindestens 50 Morde durch Dolchstiche in den Rücken!

Ich weiß nicht, was das über mich aussagt, aber ich finde Loki auch super.


----------



## weazz1980 (24. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dass Loki eigentlich ein egozentrischer Massenmörder ist,  was man derzeit in der Serie gerne mal vergessen kann, der vielleicht nur bedingt als Identifikationsfigur geeignet ist, spielt da gerade eventuell keine Rolle.


Gilt wohl für alle Antihelden... mich persönlich nervt dieses Gender-Thema nur noch. Alles wird nur noch über den Gender-Kamm geschehrt. Kommen wir doch bitte mal zurück zu den Wurzeln und den wichtigen Themen, die eine Serie ausmachen. Nicht ob der Hauptdarsteller gern Männer oder Frauen ins Bett holt... *Augenroll*


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass das in der Serie jetzt wirklich nicht besonders spektakulär ist. Das ist ein Nebensatz in einem Dialog.


----------



## schokoeis (24. Juni 2021)

Die selben Leute die immer wieder Toleranz predigen machen solche Sachen zum Thema. Kann man ihn nicht einfach bisexuell sein lassen und gut?


----------



## LostViking (24. Juni 2021)

Öhm ja gut...ist jetzt nichts neues wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem Thema und dem "Original" befasst.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2021)

Das Loki Bisexuell ist dürfte ja keine überaschung sein weil seine Origin schon pansexuell war - besonders wo er jede form annehmen kann. 

In der USA scheint die News eher wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen zu sein


			https://news.knowyourmeme.com/news/loki-confirms-hes-bisexual-in-3rd-episode-of-disney-series-leading-to-split-reactions
		


Da Loki auch als 6 teilig geplant ist und Intro/Outro grob ca. 7-8 minuten bei Folge 3 wo sie eine spielzeit von 40 min hat müssen sie langsam mal die story voran treiben. Gegenüber Wandavision und Falcon / Winter Soldier wirkt es eher ruhiger und Prolog für Dr Strange 2 und co Hintergrundwissen


----------



## USA911 (24. Juni 2021)

Auch PC-Games nimmt ungefiltert die Nachrichten der Berufsempörten an.

Warum ist die Sexuelle Orientierung des Characters wichtig? Er ist wie er ist, aus fertig, genauso eine normale Figur wie alle anderen im Film auch!

Das Gesetz schützt Kinder in der Frühkindlichen entwicklung und sperrt auch Hetero-aufklärung aus, sprich jegliche Sexuelle Aufklärung wird verhindert!
Es geht nicht gegen eine spezielle Sexuelle Orientierung! Der Unterschied ist, das inzwischen alles was nicht an Heterosexuellenhandlungen ist, komplett in den Vordergrund gerückt wird! Es wird selten über beides Berichtet in Artikeln oder sonstwas, nein es wird immer explizit die Homosexuelle Orientierungen in den Vordergrund gestellt ohne auf die anderen Orientierungen einzugehen!

Persönlich geht mir das Gender und Sexuelle Orientierungen einem laufend aufs Auge gedrückt werden voll auf den Senkel und nervt nur noch, weil es interessiert mich absolut 0 was für eine Sexuelle Orientierung eine Person hat, dies ist sein privat Ding, mich interessiert der Mensch an sich und nicht was extravagant, speziell, anders oder ganz normal ist!
Aber für die die so gleich schreien auf Toleranz, die Menschen, die eine sexuelle Orientierung in den Vordergrund stellen, genau die sind Intollerant, da es ihnen nur um das eine geht, aber den menschen, egal wie er ist ausblenden!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da Loki auch als 6 teilig geplant ist und Intro/Outro grob ca. 7-8 minuten bei Folge 3 wo sie eine spielzeit von 40 min hat müssen sie langsam mal die story voran treiben. Gegenüber Wandavision und Falcon / Winter Soldier wirkt es eher ruhiger und Prolog für Dr Strange 2 und co Hintergrundwissen


Momentan finde ich das Pacing vollkommen in Ordnung. Trotz der geringen Folgenanzahl nehmen sie sich die Zeit, die Charaktere miteinander sprechen zu lassen. Ich war tatsächlich etwas überrascht, dass 



Spoiler



Loki Mobius bereits am Ende von Folge 2  zurücklässt. Ich hätte mir noch gut eine Ermittlungsfolge mit den Beiden anschauen können. 


Und gerade Folge 3 macht den Eindruck, dass da mehr passiert ist, als zum jetzigen Stand offensichtlich ist. Zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## Nico69l1 (24. Juni 2021)

ach was! was für ein triumph der westlichen zivilisation: eine comicfigur, die auf einer jahrtausende alten gotterfigur basiert, welche selbst jede gestalt und jedes verhalten annehmen kann, sagt etwas in einem nebensatz, was alle längts wissen und jedem scheiße egal ist... aber das ist natürlich ne meldung wert. es neeeeeervt so dermaßen. ich kann den fuck rechner kaum anmachen, kann keine zeitung aufschlagen, ohne von diesem scheißdreck penetriert zu werden (no pun).

und jetzt kommt das beste: ich bin schwul! hat vorher keine sau interessiert aber jetzt, wo der wanderzirkus das als thema gefunden hat, überlege ich echt, hetero zu werden. ist ja nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoteRosen (24. Juni 2021)

Wow... Applaus dafür, dass ihr hier, nur um den derzeitigen politischen Diskurs zu unterstützen, auch noch politisch werdet hier bei PC-Games. Also das ist schon eine krasse Nummer. Lasst doch Ungarn machen was die wollen, ist doch eh nur alles "blablabla" von den Politikern, damit sie mehr Wähler bekommen, ansonsten würde man ja was unternehmen.

Das nennt sich übrigens auch Allgemeinbildung was ihr hier als News verkauft (wobei wie oben geschrieben, geht es euch ja eh um etwas anderes), gerade hier in Deutschland, wo wir viele Einflüsse der nordischen Mythologie haben. 
Ansonsten wäre nämlich die News bereits vor 3!!! Wochen gekommen, wo es bereits bekannt gemacht wurde durch den Trailer...


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Juni 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Das nennt sich übrigens auch Allgemeinbildung was ihr hier als News verkauft (wobei wie oben geschrieben, geht es euch ja eh um etwas anderes), gerade hier in Deutschland, wo wir viele Einflüsse der nordischen Mythologie haben.
> Ansonsten wäre nämlich die News bereits vor 3!!! Wochen gekommen, wo es bereits bekannt gemacht wurde durch den Trailer...


Ich stelle das mal infrage, dass das Allgemeinbildung ist. Viele dürften zwar mit Namen wie Thor oder Odin was anzufangen wissen und wissen, dass das irgendwelche Götter sind. Aber Hintergründe etc. sind jetzt nicht gerade das, was man als Allgemeinbildung bezeichnet.


----------



## demolition4k (24. Juni 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Wow... Applaus dafür, dass ihr hier, nur um den derzeitigen politischen Diskurs zu unterstützen, auch noch politisch werdet hier bei PC-Games.


ein guter journalist macht sich keine sache zu eigen, auch nicht die gute. er ist überall dabei, aber nie teil von etwas.


----------



## Entkryptor (24. Juni 2021)

Es war mir ziemlich klar, als ihm so demonstratiov in der Serie diese Frage gestellt wurde, dass in dem Moment keine normale Antwort folgen würde, sondern eine Gelegenheit der wiederholten, übergriffigen Politikmacherei.

Tja, und wenn Orban gewählt ist und das so entscheidet, isses so. Er scheint sogar überwältigend gewählt worden zu sein. Doofer Politiker und Volksvertreter: Macht was sein Land möchte und nicht die EU.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1xok (24. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Entkryptor (24. Juni 2021)

Hö? Vor 15 Minuten hatte ich noch einen Kommentar von einer Person gelesen, die selbst schwul sei und nur noch genervt sei und der ist jetzt weg. Wie kommt denn das?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Juni 2021)

Der ist noch da. 


Beitrag im Thema 'Loki: LGBT+ im MCU bei Disney Plus - Dieser Marvel-Charakter ist bisexuell'
https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/lo...charakter-ist-bisexuell.9404753/post-10379087


----------



## ribald (24. Juni 2021)

Omg?! Er hat sich also in ein Pferd verwandelt und .... 
Wie ein Pferd warum nicht gleich in einen Kampfhelikopter....
"bisexual pride flag" - rosa, lila und blau.
Loki in den Comics pansexuell und genderfluid.
Danke für die Information, dann brauch ich mir die Loki scheiße garnicht erst anschauen


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn Orban gewählt ist und das so entscheidet, isses so. Er scheint sogar überwältigend gewählt worden zu sein. Doofer Politiker und Volksvertreter: Macht was sein Land möchte und nicht die EU.


An dieser Stelle sollten wir uns alle in Erinnerung rufen, dass auch Hitler gewählt wurde. Dass der Holocaust formal legal war. Dass Sklaverei formal legal war. Dass Apartheid formal legal war. Demokratie und Gesetze sind kein Maßstab für Ethik. Ein demokratisches Regime kann problemlos genauso menschenverachtend sein wie ein Autokratisches. Die Mehrheit hat durch Ihr Mehrheit-sein nicht automatisch das Recht Minderheiten zu unterdrücken und ihre Menschenwürde zu verletzen - und den Staat geht es nichts an, wer mit wem in die Kiste springt oder sein Leben verbringen will.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Omg?! Er hat sich also in ein Pferd verwandelt und ....
> Wie ein Pferd warum nicht gleich in einen Kampfhelikopter....
> "bisexual pride flag" - rosa, lila und blau.
> Loki in den Comics pansexuell und genderfluid.
> Danke für die Information, dann brauch ich mir die Loki scheiße garnicht erst anschauen


Die Comicfigur basiert auch nur auf der Vorlage der nordischen Mythologie und die ist doch deutlich krasser. Wer verwandelt sich denn auch schon in eine Stute, nur um sich schwängern zu lassen und anschließend ein sechsbeiniges Pferd zu gebären? Es hätte mich daher eher gewundert, wenn Loki hetero wäre und sich als Mann identifizieren würde. 

Aber es ist beachtlich, wie empfindlich einige hier immernoch auf das Thema reagieren. ^^


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit hat durch Ihr Mehrheit-sein nicht automatisch das Recht Minderheiten zu unterdrücken und ihre Menschenwürde zu verletzen - und den Staat geht es nichts an, wer mit wem in die Kiste springt oder sein Leben verbringen will.


Häng vielleicht noch ein "...wenn beide erwachsen und in keinem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis stehen." ran.
In den heutigen Zeiten fast schon Pflicht, weil das immer jemand falsch versteht (falsch verstehen will).

Ach und nebenbei - wer dieser Auffassung ist, muß auch den jeweiligen Eltern zugestehen, wenn sie vom Staat fordern, das der Sexualkundeunterricht nicht schon in der Grundschule anfängt, da das Erziehungsrecht in erster Linie ihnen obliegt.
Ups, da gibt es aber  sogar gerichtliche Urteile die das zur Pflicht erklären (ab Klasse 3, weit weg von der Pubertät) - plötzlich geschissen auf die Rechte einer Minderheit(?).
Soviel zu "den Staat gehts nichts an".

Edit:
Pah...pansexuell.
Eigentlich müßte das lokisexuell heißen, beim alten Loki geht wirklich alles.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber es ist beachtlich, wie empfindlich einige hier immernoch auf das Thema reagieren. ^^


Diese Empfindlichkeit in Bezug auf alte Sagengestalten finde ich gerade auch etwas bemerkenswert. 
Daher zwei Tipps: Assassin’s Creed Valhalla besser nicht spielen und auch einen großen Bogen um die griechische Mythologie machen, wo z.B. ein Mann nach erfolgreicher  Schlacht „versehentlich“ seine Mutter zur Frau nimmt und zwei Kinder mit ihr bekommt.


----------



## Kristian (25. Juni 2021)

So muss das gewesen sein, als bei Raumschiff Enterprise zum ersten Mal im TV ein weißer Mann eine farbige Frau küsste. Aus heutiger Sicht absolut überladenes Thema. So werden wir irgendwann auch hoffentlich über LGBTQIA2S+*£¥¿–$ schmunzeln und etwas entspannter sein.

Für mich zeigt diese Diskussion, dass die Menschen anscheinend wieder verlernt haben Kompromisse schließen zu können. Jeder (Befürworter, künstlich Empörte sowie Gegner) beansprucht für sich die vermeintliche „Wahrheit“ zu kennen und nach ihr zu leben. Lächerlich


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Häng vielleicht noch ein "...wenn beide erwachsen und in keinem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis stehen." ran.
> In den heutigen Zeiten fast schon Pflicht, weil das immer jemand falsch versteht (falsch verstehen will).
> 
> Ach und nebenbei - wer dieser Auffassung ist, muß auch den jeweiligen Eltern zugestehen, wenn sie vom Staat fordern, das der Sexualkundeunterricht nicht schon in der Grundschule anfängt, da das Erziehungsrecht in erster Linie ihnen obliegt.
> ...


Ja, da hast du recht, aber es war spät und ich hab nicht mehr an offensichtliche Missverständnismöglichkeiten gedacht.

Bei der Schulpflicht geht es allerdings nicht um die Rechte der Eltern, sonder um die der Kinder. Die nämlich haben ein Recht auf soziale Kontakte und auf Zugang zu Bildung, die nach dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft korrekt ist.

Die Schulpflicht existiert, damit religiöse Spinner ihre Kinder nicht isolieren und zu gehorsam Sektenjüngern erziehen, die später kein selbstbestimmtes Leben führen können weil ihnen das grundlegene Wissen fehlt um eine Lehre oder gar ein Studium zu beginnen - oder überhaupt mit Menschen umzugehen die nicht in ihrem Fundireligiösem Kosmos aufgewachsen sind.

Wenn die Rechte von Eltern ihre Kinder zu unterrichten mit den Rechten der Kinder kollidieren, muss eben eines von beiden den Kürzeren ziehen. Und das Kindeswohl geht in diesem Fall vor, weil die potentiellen schädlichen Auswirkungen für das Kind viel schwerwiegender sind als für die Eltern.


----------



## demolition4k (25. Juni 2021)

manche kapieren es einfach nicht. das problem ist nicht das vorhandensein von LGBT+ themen sondern dass es meistens nichts zur sache tut. wie man es richtig macht zeigt zB tell me why. dort war die transsexualität der figur ein teil der geschichte und diese hätte auf diese weise so nicht erzählt werden können. abseits davon werden LGBT+ themen mittlerweile dazu missbraucht, um ein kaufargument zu liefern und sich jeglicher kritik am produkt entziehen zu können. ein beispiel ist der aktuelle ghostbusters film. hier versuchte man kritiker mundtot zu machen in dem man ihnen frauenfeindlichkeit unterstellte, obwohl sich die kritik hauptsächlich darum drehte, dass es ein schlechter film ist. und es wird künftig weitergehen: indem man in filmen, spielen, etc. ständig minderheiten einbaut kann man jegliche kritik als angriff auf die jeweilige minderheit brandmarken. und in weiterer folge: welchen mehrwert bietet ein bisexueller held für die story?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

demolition4k schrieb:


> welchen mehrwert bietet ein bisexueller held für die story?


Gegenfrage: welchen Mehrwert für die Story hat die Katze aus der ersten Folge?

Aber ok. Lass mich die Frage dennoch beantworten: Loki ist eine Serie über Loki, in deren Verlauf man Dinge über diese Figur erfährt, die man in den actiongeladenen Filmen nicht behandelt hat. Z.B., wie Rabowke erwähnte, was seine Beweggründe dafür sind, zu töten oder dass er mal 



Spoiler



BD Cooper gespielt hat, weil er eine Wette gegen Thor verloren hat.


  Das war auch nicht relevant für die Story.
Das ist Charakterisierung und macht gute Erzählungen aus. Und es ist nun einmal ein Aspekt von Loki, dass er in der nordischen Vorlage alles vögelt, was bei Drei nicht im Wald verschwunden ist. Und so weit geht Marvel noch nicht einmal. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Das Einzige, was man nun vielleicht diskutieren könnte ist, dass diese Nebensächlichkeit Artikel generiert.


----------



## ribald (25. Juni 2021)

Gestern hat die 2. Corona Impfung voll gekickt, mir ging es richtig dreckig.
Ich versuche mich bei so Themen ja schon komplett rauszuhalten, ka. was mich da gestern geritten hat.
Das Triggert mich irgendwie immer wieder. 
Bisher wusste ich über den Typen nur, dass ihn Thanos in irgendeinem Superhelden gedönse Film zerquetscht hat. MCU und der ganze Käse ist eh nicht meins. Muss ich nicht haben... und dieses LGBTQIA2S+*£¥¿–$.... Hajo wenns schön macht. Viel Spaß dabei... ;D


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: welchen Mehrwert für die Story hat die Katze aus der ersten Folge?



Oder welchen minderwert das ganze hat
Oder was für einen Mehrwert es hat zu wissen das ein Protagonist gerne Spaghetti mag und im Film ist das nie von relevanz

Ich meine ja, dass ist das Problem an diesen "Kritischen" Fragen, man ignoriert komischer weise jede Menge anderes Zeug das genauso ist, und um mal wieder das Fass aufzumachen weil man es auch gestern wieder bei Kommentaren zu "THe Harder they Fall" gelesen hat: Komisch dass sich nur angesprochen wird wenn eine Frau Overpowered ist, aber bei keiner was zu den Overpowered Typen sagt die das gleiche machen. In dem Fall sogar noch deutlicher als bei Star Wars

Und im Zweifelsfall ist die Antwort: Charaktertiefe


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Gestern hat die 2. Corona Impfung voll gekickt, mir ging es richtig dreckig.
> Ich versuche mich bei so Themen ja schon komplett rauszuhalten, ka. was mich da gestern geritten hat.
> Das Triggert mich irgendwie immer wieder.
> Bisher wusste ich über den Typen nur, dass ihn Thanos in irgendeinem Superhelden gedönse Film zerquetscht hat. MCU und der ganze Käse ist eh nicht meins. Muss ich nicht haben... und dieses LGBTQIA2S+*£¥¿–$.... Hajo wenns schön macht. Viel Spaß dabei... ;D


... wayne?! Ich mein, ganz ehrlich: warum genau fühlst du dich bemüßigt hierzu etwas zu schreiben?  

Ich mochte Loki bereits als er der Bösewicht war, noch mehr aber als eine Art Wandlung eintrat und ich hab mich wirklich sehr darüber gefreut, dass man ihm eine eigene Serie verpasst hat.

Wenn dich das MCU nicht interessiert: absolut in Ordnung, aber dann behalt es doch einfach für dich.


----------



## ribald (25. Juni 2021)

Der Artikel ist hier eh schon komplett unnötiger Mumpitz, dann noch mit einer so nervigen Überschrift.
Tja ganz ehrlich, dann gefällt dir der Loki Käse eben ist mir genauso wumpe. xD


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2021)

ribald schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist hier eh schon komplett unnötiger Mumpitz, dann noch mit einer so nervigen Überschrift.
> Tja ganz ehrlich, dann gefällt dir der Loki Käse eben ist mir genauso wumpe. xD


Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum jemand, den das MCU nicht interessiert eine News dazu öffnet, liest und dann noch kommentiert. 

Also mir persönlich wäre die Zeit dafür zu schade, aber gut, muss halt jeder selbst wissen, hm?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

Menschen, die ihre Lebenszeit damit verschwenden, Dinge im Internet zu kommentieren, die ihnen wumpe sind, essen auch Rosenkohl und tragen Socken in Sandalen. 
Oder sie provozieren einfach gerne und erfreuen sich an den Reaktionen. Verdammt!  

Nachdem ich die dritte Folge gestern ein zweites Mal geschaut habe, bin ich im Übrigen davon überzeugt, dass da einfach deutlich wichtigere Dinge geschehen sind, über die man diskutieren sollte.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]Nachdem ich die dritte Folge gestern ein zweites Mal geschaut habe, bin ich im Übrigen davon überzeugt, dass da einfach deutlich wichtigere Dinge geschehen sind, über die man diskutieren sollte.


... aber das machen wir hier nicht, weil ich die dritte Folge noch nicht gesehen habe! Bitte, danke!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

Aber…aber…na gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Menschen, die ihre Lebenszeit damit verschwenden, Dinge im Internet zu kommentieren, die ihnen wumpe sind, essen auch Rosenkohl und tragen Socken in Sandalen.


Nichts gegen Rosenkohl! 
Und Socken in Sandalen sind ein gutes Mittel gegen Blasen. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Socken in Sandalen sind ein gutes Mittel gegen Blasen. ^^


Ich bin gerade aufrichtig beschämt über den ersten Einfall, den ich zu einer Antwort darauf hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade aufrichtig beschämt über den ersten Einfall, den ich zu einer Antwort darauf hatte.


Kann ich mir denken.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade aufrichtig beschämt über den ersten Einfall, den ich zu einer Antwort darauf hatte.


... ich denke ich weiß was du darauf antworten wolltest, lass es lieber.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

Wie gut ihr mich mittlerweile einfach kennt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie gut ihr mich mittlerweile einfach kennt.


... leider nicht gut genug bzw. nicht in- und auswendig.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ... was viel schlimmer ist: ich wusste bislang nicht das du Loki auch magst! Das nehm ich dir ein wenig übel!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... leider nicht gut genug bzw. nicht in- und auswendig.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ... was viel schlimmer ist: ich wusste bislang nicht das du Loki auch magst! Das nehm ich dir ein wenig übel!


Ich denke in ihrem Herzen ist genug Platz für einen fiktiven und einen realen ()  Schurken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber ... was viel schlimmer ist: ich wusste bislang nicht das du Loki auch magst! Das nehm ich dir ein wenig übel!


Ja natürlich. Er war mir schon immer sympathischer als sein Bruder, der im Englischen immer ein bisschen wie ein tumber Troglodyt klingt.
Und er hatte so viele komödiantische Momente in den Filmen bzw. jetzt der Serie, wenn auch gerne mal auf seine Kosten.


Spoiler



z.B. als er kompetent den Pfeil von Hawkeye abfängt und sich freut, kurz bevor das Teil explodiert und ihn wegsprengt. Oder das trocken britische „Oh dear, is she dead?“ als die olle Jane endlich mal wieder aus den Latschen kippt. 


Und die Szene in der zweiten Folgen, als sie in 



Spoiler



Pompeji


 sind und Loki übereifrig und fröhlich den Leuten auf Latein erklärt, was gleich Sache ist. 

Ein schön vielschichtiger Charakter, bei dem halt jede Info einen Mehrwert hat.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle sollten wir uns alle in Erinnerung rufen, dass auch Hitler gewählt wurde. Dass der Holocaust formal legal war. Dass Sklaverei formal legal war. Dass Apartheid formal legal war. Demokratie und Gesetze sind kein Maßstab für Ethik. Ein demokratisches Regime kann problemlos genauso menschenverachtend sein wie ein Autokratisches. Die Mehrheit hat durch Ihr Mehrheit-sein nicht automatisch das Recht Minderheiten zu unterdrücken und ihre Menschenwürde zu verletzen - und den Staat geht es nichts an, wer mit wem in die Kiste springt oder sein Leben verbringen will.


Wir sollten uns in Erinnerung rufen das Jene, die diese "Rechte" verteidigen diese selbst in ihrem Land nicht anwendeten. (Konzentrationslager in den Vereinigten Staaten für japanisch stämmige Bewohner). Das Argument der Moral und des Schutzes hat nie wirklich eine Rolle gespielt, sondern war stets ein Instrument des Vorwandes um mit überlegener Moral Krieg gegen jene mit unterlegener Moral führen zu können.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns in Erinnerung rufen das Jene, die diese "Rechte" verteidigen diese selbst in ihrem Land nicht anwendeten. (Konzentrationslager in den Vereinigten Staaten für japanisch stämmige Bewohner). Das Argument der Moral und des Schutzes hat nie wirklich eine Rolle gespielt, sondern war stets ein Instrument des Vorwandes um mit überlegener Moral Krieg gegen jene mit unterlegener Moral führen zu können.



Mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und sagen _"aber die waren mal irgendwann in der Vergengenheit auch nicht besser"_ ist so richtig, richtig Kindergartenniveau. Ein in der Vegangenheit begangenes Unrecht durch Staat X rechtfertigt kein jetzt in der Gegenwart begangenes Unrecht durch Staat Y. Nur weil die Amis miese Heuchler waren (und sind) ergibt sich daraus kein Gewohnheitsrecht für Andere (wie z.B. Orban), genauso schlimm oder gar noch Schlimmer zu sein. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht, egal wann und egal durch wen und egal gegen wen.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und sagen _"aber die waren mal irgendwann in der Vergengenheit auch nicht besser"_ ist so richtig, richtig Kindergartenniveau. Ein in der Vegangenheit begangenes Unrecht durch Staat X rechtfertigt kein jetzt in der Gegenwart begangenes Unrecht durch Staat Y. Nur weil die Amis miese Heuchler waren (und sind) ergibt sich daraus kein Gewohnheitsrecht für Andere (wie z.B. Orban), genauso schlimm oder gar noch Schlimmer zu sein. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht, egal wann und egal durch wen und egal gegen wen.


Das ist doch wohl ein Witz, da Du schließlich mit dem Finger auf diverse Leute und staaten gezeigt hast. Dich vor dem gleichen Argumentationsschema damit verteidigen zu wollen ist schon... naja.  

Und nein: Unrecht bleibt nicht Unrecht. Es unterscheidet sich je nach Kultur, Tradition, Zeit, Gesetzgebung, etc... Außerdem sollte mein Argument aufzeigen, dass sich Menschen die sich daran orientieren schon immer haben zu Werkzeugen machen lassen. Die Moral und diverse internationale Gesetze sind Hebel.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein Witz, da Du schließlich mit dem Finger auf diverse Leute und staaten gezeigt hast. Dich vor dem gleichen Argumentationsschema damit verteidigen zu wollen ist schon... naja.
> 
> Und nein: Unrecht bleibt nicht Unrecht. Es unterscheidet sich je nach Kultur, Tradition, Zeit, Gesetzgebung, etc... Außerdem sollte mein Argument aufzeigen, dass sich Menschen die sich daran orientieren schon immer haben zu Werkzeugen machen lassen. Die Moral und diverse internationale Gesetze sind Hebel.



_"Als deutscher ist es meine Kultur und langjährige Tradition, Homosexuelle, Juden und Kommunisten in KZs zu sperren und umzubringen"_. Merkste wat? Richtig: das ist kompletter Blödsinn. Menschenrechte sind universell und deren Verletzung bleibt Unrecht, ganz egal wer behauptet, es sei seine "Kultur" und seine "Tradition". Menschenrechte wiegen schwerer als Kultur und Tradition.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

Nö, Menschenrechte hat man erfunden um juristische Handhabe zur Einmischung in Belange anderer Länder für eigene Machtinteressen zu haben und dann sogar noch als Guter da zu stehen. Der Trick dabei ist es die Werkzeuge, also die kleinen Leute dazu zu bringen sie zu verteidigen und sie dabei glauben zu lassen, sie wären tolle Menschen.  So bleibt das System der Interventionshandhabe immer stabil. Und man muss die Helfer (Werkzeuge) nicht einmal bezahlen.

Der Trick ist genial: Man möchte ja nicht als Böser dastehen, als entwickelt man ach so hehre Ansprüche und so tragen es unzählige Leute mit die sonst alle demonstriert hätten, aber die Ziele die verfolgt werden haben sich nie geändert.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Nö, Menschenrechte hat man erfunden um juristische Handhabe zur Einmischung in Belange anderer Länder für eigene Machtinteressen zu haben und dann sogar noch als Guter da zu stehen.



Du verwechselst Ursache und Wirkung. Menschenrechte haben Menschen erfunden, die sich aus ihrer eigenen Unterdrückung freigekämpft haben. Die französische Revolution (Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité). Die Bürgerrechtsbewegung der Schwarzen in den USA etc. Und nicht zu vergessen als Reaktion auf die Naziverbrechen Deutschlands.

Menschenrechte werden selbstverständlich gerne* miss*braucht um Machtinteressen den Anstrich von Ethik und Legitimität zu haben. Aber das diskreditiert weder Menschenrechte an sich noch deren Notwendigkeit. Und vor allem gibt dieser Umstand Niemandem das Recht, sie zu brechen.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

Die Franzosen haben das damals beschlossen, aber das hatte keine Bedeutung für andere Länder. Das war ihre eigene Suppe und es kam aus ihrer Kultur und Geschichte heraus. Wenn jedes Land seine eigenen "Menschenrechte" definiert, wäre das eine gute Sache.

Der Ansatz von 1948 verlief aber ganz anders und die Argumente der "Verbrechen" waren genau der Hebel mit der man sich die kleinen Leute (Werkzeuge) loyal und überzeugt hält. Damit kann man das Paket moralisch unantastbar halten und schön die Ölfelder besetzen. Und man kann es, um Gegensatz zu den Franzosen damals, übergiffig für die ganze Welt als allgemeingültig erklären. Denn wer dem widerspricht, akzeptiert ja nicht die Verbrechen in ihrer ganzen Tragweite und wieder hat man die Unantastbarkeit der Moral auf seiner Seite... und kann weiter seine ziele verfolgen.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben das damals für sich beschlossen. Das kam aus ihrer Kultur und Geschichte heraus. Wenn jedes Land seine eigenen "Menschenrechte" definiert, wäre das eine gute Sache.


Die Franzosen haben damals eine universelle Wahrheit erkannt und jedes Land das "seine eigenen" Menschenrechte definiert, kommt am Ende bei den selben menschenrechten an - oder hat etwas Anderes, was nicht den Begriff Menschenrechte verdient hat.
(selbst die Franzosen waren ja noch nicht am Ziel. Siehe Frauenrechte, Sklaven etc.)



Entkryptor schrieb:


> Der Ansatz von 1948 verlief aber ganz anders


Nö. Die verhandelnden Personen haben die unter anderem wegen der Nazigreueltaten die Notwendigkeit gesehen, Menschenrechte zu kodifizieren und haben es getan. Verwechsle nicht den Grundgedanken von Menschrenrechten mit ihrem Missbrauch aus Machtkalkül. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe und Letzteres diskreditiert nicht Erseteres.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben damals eine universelle Wahrheit erkannt und jedes Land das "seine eigenen" Menschenrechte definiert, kommt am Ende bei den selben menschenrechten an - oder hat etwas Anderes, was nicht den Begriff Menschenrechte verdient hat.
> (selbst die Franzosen waren ja noch nicht am Ziel. Siehe Frauenrechte, Sklaven etc.)
> 
> 
> Nö. Die verhandelnden Personen haben die unter anderem wegen der Nazigreueltaten die Notwendigkeit gesehen, Menschenrechte zu kodifizieren und haben es getan.


Habe den ersten Absatz von mir leicht korrigiert. Dennoch kommt nicht Jedes Land, dass es selbst definieren würde, auf die gleichen Menschenrechte. Das wäre ja anmaßend. Der Orient tickt doch ganz anders als der Westen.

Die Nazigräueltaten waren Vorwand. Die fundamentalen und total universellen Menschenrechte waren reine Verhandlungsmasse, weil sie sonst nie verabschiedet worden wären. Die Russen wären gleich neben uns auf der Anklagebank gesessen, weshalb man es so lange umgeschrieben und zurecht geschneidert hat, bis es endlich nur auf unsere "Verbrechen" anwendbar war. 
Das ist nur ein Aspekt neben vielen Punkten die aufzeigen, dass es immer um ganz andere Interessen ging.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Die Nazigräueltaten waren Vorwand.


1: Nein, waren sie nicht.
2: Es ist auch völlig piepegal ob sie ein Vorwand waren oder nicht.

Der mögliche Missbrauch von Menschenrechten aus Machtkalkül diskreditiert weder Menschenrechte an sich noch deren Notwendigkeit.

Weißt du, an diesem Punkt bin ich überzeugt dass das einzige Argument welches zu dir durchdringen kann ist, dass du selbst mal den Schutz von Menschenrechten benötigst aber nicht hast. Nicht, dass ich dir das wünschen würde. Unwissenheit ist ein Segen, gehab' dich wohl.


----------



## Entkryptor (25. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ach weißt du, an diesem Punkt bin ich überzeugt dass das einzige Argument welches zu dir durchdringen kann ist, dass du selbst mal den Schutz von Menschenrechten benötigst aber nicht hast. Nicht, dass ich dir das wünschen würde. Unwissenheit ist ein Segen, gehab' dich wohl.


Xaan, ich werde mich natürlich nicht von einer Drohne beeinflussen lassen. Das ist doch klar. Wenn, dann Du von mir.  
Der Rechtstaat ist im Grunde völlig ausreichend. Der muss funktionieren und die Rechte des Bürgers achten und schützen.


----------



## xaan (25. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Der Rechtstaat ist im Grunde völlig ausreichend. Der muss funktionieren und die Rechte des Bürgers achten und schützen.


Hach, wie schön dieser Satz klingt, wenn man völlig offen lässt ->welche<- Rechte ein Rechtsstaat achten und schützen muss. Und vor allem ob das für alle gilt.


----------



## lokokokode (26. Juni 2021)

Toller Ansatz Disney, mal ne Story um das Geschlecht bauen, anstelle anders rum. 

Ob der jetzt bisexuell oder ein Fischfetischist ist, interessiert mich zero!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Xaan, ich werde mich natürlich nicht von einer Drohne beeinflussen lassen. Das ist doch klar. Wenn, dann Du von mir.
> Der Rechtstaat ist im Grunde völlig ausreichend. Der muss funktionieren und die Rechte des Bürgers achten und schützen.


Rechte des Bürgers oder Rechte des Menschen? Und welche Rechte muss der Rechtsstaat denn schützen?


----------



## RobinsonOT (26. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ach und nebenbei - wer dieser Auffassung ist, muß auch den jeweiligen Eltern zugestehen, wenn sie vom Staat fordern, das der Sexualkundeunterricht nicht schon in der Grundschule anfängt, da das Erziehungsrecht in erster Linie ihnen obliegt.
> Ups, da gibt es aber  sogar gerichtliche Urteile die das zur Pflicht erklären (ab Klasse 3, weit weg von der Pubertät) - plötzlich geschissen auf die Rechte einer Minderheit(?).
> Soviel zu "den Staat gehts nichts an".


Zugestimmt. Aber ich denke, du vertauscht hier Staat (Dachinstitution, die man Deutschland nennt) und Staat (Aufklärungsarbeit zur Mündigkeitsbildung in der Schule). Ist wie Bank und Bank. Das Erziehungsrecht kann übrigens gern in erster Linie bei den Eltern liegen, aber der Staat (Repräsentant kondensierter gesellschaftlicher Interessen) hat eben auch ein Erziehungsrecht, gerade wenn einer Erziehungspflicht nicht ausreichend nachgekommen werden kann. Jeder Lehrer hat mitlerweile auch einen verbrieften Erziehungsauftrag. Auf Rechte wird hier nicht 'geschissen', zumal Eltern keine Minderheit sind, du alter Argumente-Trickser. 

*To Topic:* Hier geht's doch generell nicht um Sagengestalten, sondern darum, dass sich Leute von einem Kulturumschwung genervt sehen - und deshalb immer konservativer werden, was ihre eigenen Werte und Perspektiven angeht. Wenn die Welt sich entkategorisiert, ist das für alle Menschen ein belastender/nerviger Prozess: Das ist unseren Großeltern mit dem Zusammenbruch der Sojwetunion passiert, unseren Eltern mit der Erkenntnis, dass Sachen verbrennen schlecht für das Klima ist ... und uns passiert das eben auch.

Gibt tausend weitere Beispiele für jede 'Generation', aber wir alle haben unsere Entwicklungsaufgaben. Eigentlich hilft da nur gelassen bleiben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Häng vielleicht noch ein "...wenn beide erwachsen und in keinem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis stehen." ran.
> In den heutigen Zeiten fast schon Pflicht, weil das immer jemand falsch versteht (falsch verstehen will).
> 
> Ach und nebenbei - wer dieser Auffassung ist, muß auch den jeweiligen Eltern zugestehen, wenn sie vom Staat fordern, das der Sexualkundeunterricht nicht schon in der Grundschule anfängt, da das Erziehungsrecht in erster Linie ihnen obliegt.
> ...


Mal aus pädagogischer Sicht erklärt, warum Sexualkunde schon der Grundschule gut und richtig ist:

Es ist richtig, dass das Erziehungsrecht...bzw. das Sorgerecht und die Fürsorgepflicht...bei den Eltern liegt. Natürlich können die sich darüber echauffieren, dass Sexualkundeunterricht schon in der Grundschule anfängt. Die haben  ein Mitspracherecht und es kann immer ein gemeinsamer Konsens gefunden werden, da es keinen einheitlichen Plan für Sexualkunde in der Schule gibt. Dafür gibt es für sowas in der Regel immer Elternabende, in denen Inhalte dieses Themas besprochen und abgesprochen werden können. Aber Pflicht ist es trotzdem. Und das ist auch richtig so, denn viel zu häufig wird das Thema im Elternhaus überhaupt nicht behandelt und die Kinder werden damit allein gelassen. Es wird hier also nicht auf die Eltern geschissen. Der Staat kommt hier auch nur seinem Bildungs- und Erziehungsauftrag nach.

Sexualität gehört schon im Kindesalter dazu. Die wollen auch mal was dazu wissen und hören einem auch zu, auch wenn's mal zu blödem Gekicher kommt. Man sollte halt nur nicht den (äußerst schweren und hochgradig gefährlichen) Fehler machen, die Sexualität eines Kindes mit dem eines Erwachsenen gleichzusetzen. Beides ist voneinander zu unterscheiden und bis zur Sexualität, wie wir als Erwachsene sie verstehen, ist es ein langer Prozess, der altersgerecht durch Bezugspersonen (Eltern, päd. Fachkräfte und Lehrer) gemeinsam begleitet werden muss. Gerade bei diesem Thema arbeitet kein einziger Pädagoge ohne die Eltern.

Sexualität ist nicht nur Lust und gegenseitiges Anfassen. Dazu gehört vielmehr. Sexualität wird in der Schule nicht nur aus biologischer Sicht vermittelt. Das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen ist nur ein Aspekt der Sexualkunde, den Kinder schon ziemlich früh mitbekommen. Und in der Tat ist das noch der am einfachsten und am sachlichsten zu bearbeitende Inhalt des Themas, da es hier ja nun wirklich ausschließlich um biologische Fakten geht, nicht aber um kulturelle, ethische oder soziale Aspekte der Sexualität.

Es gibt zig Kinder, die von homosexuellen Partnern erzogen werden. Natürlich ist das dann auch mal Thema in der Schule, im Hort oder schon in der Kita. Da reden die Kinder untereinander darüber oder mit den Bezugspersonen. Das unter den Teppich zu kehren, indem man es nicht behandelt, sorgt weiterhin für Unverständnis und Intoleranz. Hierbei geht es darum, die Kinder für Geschlechterrollen zu sensibilisieren und eine Akzeptanz für unterschiedliche sexuelle Orientierungen und Geschlechtsidentitäten zu schaffen.

Die Kinder lernen, sich selbst zu verstehen. Stichwort Selbstwertgefühl, Körperwahrnehmung und der Umgang mit dem anderen Geschlecht ("Jungs sind doof!", "Mädchen sind zickig!"), sowie der Umgang mit dem eigenen Körper. Sie lernen auch, mit Sexualität in Medien umzugehen und dass Sexualität viele Ausdrucksformen hat. Ungefähr ab der 3. und 4. Klasse beginnen Kinder gerne mal schon, heimlich erste kleine Zärtlichkeiten auszutauschen und fangen auch an, sich zu verlieben und ihre 'Liebesbeziehungen' auch ernst zunehmen. Auch das ist ein Ausdruck von Sexualität. Außerdem sind einige Kinder schon in der 4. Klasse dabei, in die Pubertät zu kommen und lernen ihren Körper gezielter kennen. Ne Seltenheit ist das nicht gerade.

Aufgabe der Sexualerziehung ist es auch, die Kindern einen selbstbestimmten, verantwortungsbewussten Weg in das Sexual- und Beziehungsleben zu ermöglichen. Hierbei geht es darum, dass die Kinder lernen, "Nein!" zu sagen und ihre eigenen Grenzen zu erkennen und gegenüber anderen klar zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Und natürlich auch darum, die Grenzen anderer zu achten.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es geht schlicht um Aufklärung.

Ich kann absolut verstehen, wenn Eltern sich bei dem Thema unwohl fühlen. Auch mir als Erzieher, der mit dieser Altersgruppe zu tun hat, geht es so und manchmal bin ich auch unsicher bei der ein oder anderen Sache. Auch berufserfahrene Pädagogen wissen oft nicht mit Situation X und Y umzugehen und neigen dann dazu, Kinder davor zu bewahren, statt aufzuklären. Man neigt dann eher dazu, die eigenen Grenzen - die zweifelsohne auch gesetzt werden müssen -  unnötig strikt zu setzen. Ein gesunder Umgang mit Sexualität entsteht dadurch aber nicht.

Aber Aufklärung leistet einen Beitrag dazu, dass die Kinder besser vor Missbrauch und Übergriffen geschützt sind und Verständnis für Lebensweisen entwickeln, die nicht ihrer eigenen Lebenswelt entspricht. Das ist im Grunde das Ziel der Sexualkunde in der Grundschule und deswegen vollkommen korrekt, wenn es schon da los geht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juni 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Das nennt sich übrigens auch Allgemeinbildung was ihr hier als News verkauft (wobei wie oben geschrieben, geht es euch ja eh um etwas anderes), gerade hier in Deutschland, wo wir viele Einflüsse der nordischen Mythologie haben.


Dutzende Beiträge und unterdessen zwei Threads später ist klar, dass die eddischen Dichtungen ganz offensichtlich *nicht *zur Allgemeinbildung zählen.


----------



## USA911 (27. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen und sagen _"aber die waren mal irgendwann in der Vergengenheit auch nicht besser"_ ist so richtig, richtig Kindergartenniveau. Ein in der Vegangenheit begangenes Unrecht durch Staat X rechtfertigt kein jetzt in der Gegenwart begangenes Unrecht durch Staat Y. Nur weil die Amis miese Heuchler waren (und sind) ergibt sich daraus kein Gewohnheitsrecht für Andere (wie z.B. Orban), genauso schlimm oder gar noch Schlimmer zu sein. Unrecht bleibt Unrecht, egal wann und egal durch wen und egal gegen wen.


Wow, was für ein Unrecht begeht Orban?

Noch mal genau das Gesetz lesen, es sagt aus, das Sexuelle aufklärung der Sache der Eltern ist und nicht der Schulen und das Kinder generell vor jeglicher Sexuellen aufklärung geschützt werden muss! Aber da Heterosexuelle handlungen normal sind, ist es egal das auch diese Verboten sind, also muss auf der Diskriminierungsschiene gefahren werden, weil man sich ja kein gehör verschafft!

Und wo ich bei dem Gesetz absolut Konform gehe, betrifft die Medizinischen Eingriffe, denn diese sollten bis zum 18 Lebensjahr absolut verboten gehören (nach Deutschen Gesetz) und da brauch es auch keine Aufklärung die auf Kinder / Jugendliche abziehlt, denn sowas ist eine entscheidung fürs Leben und da sieht und sollte jeder Gesetztgeber eine Fürsorgepflicht haben. Es sei denn es wird die Volljährigkeit herabgesetzt aber dann auch mit allen Gesetzlichen Pflichten!
Nicht umsonst wurde die Entscheidung des Rauchens auf 18 hinaufgestuft, aber bei sowas soll den Kindern/Jugendlichen ein Flo ins Ohr gesetzt werden, wo sie die Tragweite solcher Entscheidungenn zu 80% nicht abschätzen können? Es wird ja auch nirgends von ofiziellen stellen Brustverkleinerungen oder sonstige Chirurgische Eingriffe aufgeklärt, die einem unter bestimmten Aspekten das Leben verändern/vereinfachen können!


----------



## USA911 (27. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> _"Als deutscher ist es meine Kultur und langjährige Tradition, Homosexuelle, Juden und Kommunisten in KZs zu sperren und umzubringen"_. Merkste wat? Richtig: das ist kompletter Blödsinn. Menschenrechte sind universell und deren Verletzung bleibt Unrecht, ganz egal wer behauptet, es sei seine "Kultur" und seine "Tradition". Menschenrechte wiegen schwerer als Kultur und Tradition.


Sollte so sein, ist es aber nicht. Die Menschenrechtskonvention, wurde zuj Beispiuel mit der Stimme der USA von 1948 verkündet, aber das Gesetz, welches 1969 umgesetzt wurde, ist bis heute nicht von der USA unterzeichnet worden.
Daher können und betreiben Sie auch noch Gefängnisse wie in Abu Graib oder auch in Guantanamo.
Und auch bei dem schwerer Wiegen wie Kultur und Tradition, muss man es diferenzierter sehen.
Wir in der westlichen Welt haben eine andere ansicht auf die Sache, aber andere Kulturen sehen das wieder ganz anders.
Als Beispiel Afghanistan, auch 20 Jahre den Versuch eine Demokratie nach unserem Verständniss einzuführen hat diesem Land nichts geholfen sondern, es ist wieder an dem gleichen Punkt wie vor dem westlichen Eingreifen.
Ebenso Afrika, mit ihren Warlords und ihrem Stammesverständniss, ändert eine Beeinflussung unsererseits wenig, denn man kann eine Gesellschaftliche entwicklung die Jahre und von innen von den P rotagonisten heraus geschehen muss nicht von Aussen erreichen, höchstens es beeinflussen aber nicht steuern und hervorrufen!


----------



## Himbeerjochen (27. Juni 2021)

Ist Tom Hiddleston im RL auch bi/fluid?


----------



## USA911 (27. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal aus pädagogischer Sicht erklärt, warum Sexualkunde schon der Grundschule gut und richtig ist:
> 
> Es ist richtig, dass das Erziehungsrecht...bzw. das Sorgerecht und die Fürsorgepflicht...bei den Eltern liegt. Natürlich können die sich darüber echauffieren, dass Sexualkundeunterricht schon in der Grundschule anfängt. Die haben  ein Mitspracherecht und es kann immer ein gemeinsamer Konsens gefunden werden, da es keinen einheitlichen Plan für Sexualkunde in der Schule gibt. Dafür gibt es für sowas in der Regel immer Elternabende, in denen Inhalte dieses Themas besprochen und abgesprochen werden können. Aber Pflicht ist es trotzdem. Und das ist auch richtig so, denn viel zu häufig wird das Thema im Elternhaus überhaupt nicht behandelt und die Kinder werden damit allein gelassen. Es wird hier also nicht auf die Eltern geschissen. Der Staat kommt hier auch nur seinem Bildungs- und Erziehungsauftrag nach.
> 
> ...


Gebe ich Dir soweit recht, aber das Problem, wa durch die Übervorsicht des Staates und auch von vielen Pädagogen übersehen wird, ist, das zuviel aufgeklärt wird und alles nach Schema X abgehandelt wird, damit ja kein Thema verfehlt wird. Dadurch wird vieles zu überfrachtet und zuviel ins Detail gegangen und ob es in der Grundschulde sein muss, sehe ich auch nicht so und jedes Elternteil hat die Pflicht dazu, schließlich haben sie sich für Kinder entschieden und kenne und sehen (sofern das interesse an den Kindern besteht, das beste Gespühr dafür, wann es soweit ist!)
Aber Kinder müssen ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen und auch Ihre eigenen Erlebnisse haben ohne das Sie vorher durch Schema F darauf vorbereitet wurden!


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir soweit recht, aber das Problem, wa durch die Übervorsicht des Staates und auch von vielen Pädagogen übersehen wird, ist, das zuviel aufgeklärt wird und alles nach Schema X abgehandelt wird, damit ja kein Thema verfehlt wird. Dadurch wird vieles zu überfrachtet und zuviel ins Detail gegangen und ob es in der Grundschulde sein muss, sehe ich auch nicht so und jedes Elternteil hat die Pflicht dazu, schließlich haben sie sich für Kinder entschieden und kenne und sehen (sofern das interesse an den Kindern besteht, das beste Gespühr dafür, wann es soweit ist!)
> Aber Kinder müssen ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen und auch Ihre eigenen Erlebnisse haben ohne das Sie vorher durch Schema F darauf vorbereitet wurden!


Wie stellst du dir denn da jetzt den Sexualkundeunterricht in der Grundschule vor? Glaubst du, da wird von Homosexualität oder Transgendern geredet, indem tonnenschwere Abhandlungen abgearbeitet werden?  Das wird bestensfalls in einer Unterrichtsstunde behandelt, wenn überhaupt. 

Man kann nicht alles behandeln. Funktioniert nicht und das wird auch kein Lehrer machen. Und wäre der Staat "übervorsichtig", gäbe es konkrete und einheitliche Pläne für dieses Thema in der Schule. Die gibt es aber, wie gesagt, nicht.

Deine Sorge dies bezüglich ist unbegründet. Das kann ich dir versichern. ^^ 

Ich denke übrigens nicht, dass Eltern das beste Gespür dafür haben. Natürlich kennen die ihre Kinder am besten. Aber vor allem das Kind selbst weiß, wann es so weit ist. Sein Körper, seine Sexualität, seine Interessen.


----------



## xaan (27. Juni 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein Unrecht begeht Orban?
> 
> Noch mal genau das Gesetz lesen, es sagt aus, das Sexuelle aufklärung der Sache der Eltern ist und nicht der Schulen und das Kinder generell vor jeglicher Sexuellen aufklärung geschützt werden muss! Aber da Heterosexuelle handlungen normal sind, ist es egal das auch diese Verboten sind, also muss auf der Diskriminierungsschiene gefahren werden, weil man sich ja kein gehör verschafft!


Indem Heterosexualität zur *Normalität *erklärt wird, wird implizit Homosexualität als *Unnormal *erklärt. Als etwas, das Kinder schädigt und vor dem sie geschützt werden müssen. Nominell natürlich nur im öffentlichen Raum - aber die Implikation ist natürlich, dass die Gefahr grundsätzlich sei.

Das ist nicht nur faktisch falsch, es ist obendrein diskriminierend. Die ganz realen Auswirkungen werden sein, dass Kinder die in der Pubertät entdecken, dass sie homosexuell sind, sich ausgegrenzt, unnormal und anders fühlen. Dass sie sich absolut niemandem anvertrauen können aus Angst vor sozialer Ächtung. Und da Lehrer nicht dazu berechtigt sind, die Kinder anderweitig aufzuklären, ihnen mitzuteilen dass Homosexualität *nicht *unnormal oder gefährlich ist, wird absolut sicher gestellt, das die sozialie Ächtung weiter perpetuiert wird.

Und du fragst ->ernshaft<- was Orban da für ein Unrecht begeht? Fehlt dir so sehr die Fähigkeit zu Empathie mit der Situation der Betroffenen oder hast du dir einfach nur nie die Mühe gemacht darüber nachzudenken?



USA911 schrieb:


> Und wo ich bei dem Gesetz absolut Konform gehe, betrifft die Medizinischen Eingriffe, denn diese sollten bis zum 18 Lebensjahr absolut verboten gehören  [...]


Ich fühle mich nicht ausreichend Qualifiziert, um das u beurteilen. Aber genau das ist das Problem, denn die Diktatur der Mehrheit ist es ebenso wenig. Ich finde im Zweifelsfall sollte die Entscheidung darüber *im Einzelfall im Gespräch mit Psychiatern* fallen. Was hier gerade passiert, dass die Autorität der Mehrheit sich einfach qua ihrer Macht durchsetzt, dient nicht dem Wohl der Kinder sondern dem eigenen Ego. Die Kinder spielen dabei keine Rolle außer als vorgeschobene Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2021)

Sorry wenn ich mir die letzten Kommentare nicht durchlese bzw. darauf antworte, ich hab jetzt endlich die dritte Folge von Loki gesehen und, ganz ehrlich?! Seine sexuellen Vorlieben ... nun ja, dass war in einem Gespräch eine Randnotiz.  

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Da war die anschließende Gesangs- und Tanzszene schon viel diskussionswürdiger. 

Dagegen war die 'racial'-Diskussion in Falcon and the Winter-Soldier deutlichst (!) mehr Holzhammermethode, was mir persönlich schon einen Tick zu viel war. Notwendig, aber ein wenig dezenter hätte das ganze durchaus sein können.

Aber kann es sein, dass bei Loki und 



Spoiler



Loki, pardon, Sylvie hier ein wenig ... nun ja ... die Chemie stimmt? Ich höre es ein wenig knistern!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mir die letzten Kommentare nicht durchlese bzw. darauf antworte, ich hab jetzt endlich die dritte Folge von Loki gesehen und, ganz ehrlich?! Seine sexuellen Vorlieben ... nun ja, dass war in einem Gespräch eine Randnotiz.
> 
> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> ...


Die Gesangseinlage war großartig. Loki darf das. Er war halt betrunken…Verzeihung „voll“.  Und ich war etwas glücklich, dass ich ein paar Dinge aus dem norwegischen Abschnitt verstand.
(und ich hatte wieder leichte Legion-Vibes)



Spoiler



Das fand ich tatsächlich nicht, zumindest nicht in romantischer Hinsicht und eine gute Chemie haben die alle irgendwie miteinander. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl, dass er da wirklich daran interessiert war zu erfahren, wie das Leben seiner Variante im Vergleich zu seinem verlief.   Eventuell ging es die ganze Folge darum und zu gucken, wie er einen Nutzen daraus ziehen kann.  Loki hat doch nicht das Pad kaputt gehen lassen. Und ich nehme ihm auch nicht ab, dass er nicht weiß, wie man es auflädt. Er hat doch die Schulungsfilme geguckt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber kann es sein, dass bei Loki und
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. *Nach* Folge 4 (also erstmal gucken!):



Spoiler



Nicht schlecht, Herr Rabowke. 
Ich glaube, ich rechnete da einfach noch mit zu vielen Manipulationen und Täuschungen, um das in diese Richtung ernst zu nehmen.   Da wird da tatsächlich eine (leicht narzisstische) Love-Story draus. Und das Ganze auch noch hetero!


Jetzt muss ich noch mehr über die ganze Diskussion lachen.  Und ich werde keine einzige Theorie mehr aufstellen. Folge 4 hat ca. 80% davon zerlegt.


----------

